# Karpfenhaken binden, aber wie ??



## Kaljan (25. März 2007)

Moin leute, 
ich wollte mal fregen wie man karpfenhaken bindet, z.b auf frolic o.ä 
--
Es kann sein,dass es das thema gibt, aber ich habe nicht gefunden.

----
mfg Kaljan#h


----------



## punkarpfen (25. März 2007)

*AW: Karpfenhaken binden, aber wie ??*

such mal nach knotless knot oder dem knotenlosen Knoten. Ausserdem gibt es ganz oben auf der Seite den Thread "Karpfenmontagen".


----------



## Kaljan (25. März 2007)

*AW: Karpfenhaken binden, aber wie ??*

ulala.
bin ich zu schnell die threads duchgegangen #t
Sorry


----------



## bennie (25. März 2007)

*AW: Karpfenhaken binden, aber wie ??*

macht ja nüscht 
der knotenlose knoten ist perfekt dafür


----------



## Kaljan (25. März 2007)

*AW: Karpfenhaken binden, aber wie ??*

ich habe jetzt eine montage gemacht, aber nur mit ner 0,30mm mono(geht das auch ?, oder sollte man eine geflochtene nehmen?)

Ist die ok oder völliger kokulories ??

mfg Kaljan#h


----------



## punkarpfen (25. März 2007)

*AW: Karpfenhaken binden, aber wie ??*

Das geht. Das Haar sieht nur recht lang aus.


----------



## Kaljan (25. März 2007)

*AW: Karpfenhaken binden, aber wie ??*

is es egal welche schnur ?


----------



## Ronen (25. März 2007)

*AW: Karpfenhaken binden, aber wie ??*



> geht das auch ?, oder sollte man eine geflochtene nehmen?)



Für Vorfach sowie fürs Haar würd ich auf jeden Fall geflochtene Schnur bevorzugen. Die 30er Mono ist viel zu steif für diesen Zweck und statt der Schlaufe würde ich nen Wirbel anknoten!!


----------



## Kaljan (25. März 2007)

*AW: Karpfenhaken binden, aber wie ??*



Ronen schrieb:


> Die 30er Mono ist viel zu steif für diesen Zweck!!



was meinst du damit ???


----------



## fantazia (25. März 2007)

*AW: Karpfenhaken binden, aber wie ??*

das sie zu steif dafür is|supergri
nich flexible genug.


----------



## Kaljan (25. März 2007)

*AW: Karpfenhaken binden, aber wie ??*

aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
jetzt habe ich es verstanden


----------



## Pilkman (25. März 2007)

*AW: Karpfenhaken binden, aber wie ??*



Ronen schrieb:


> Für Vorfach sowie fürs Haar würd ich auf jeden Fall geflochtene Schnur bevorzugen. Die 30er Mono ist viel zu steif für diesen Zweck und statt der Schlaufe würde ich nen Wirbel anknoten!!



´nabend!

Ich widerspreche ungern, aber 0,30er Mono kann man absolut ohne Probleme für ein solches Haarvorfach nutzen. Sie ist absolut nicht zu steif - ganz im Gegenteil: Für echte Stiff(=Steif)-Rigs werden wesentlich dickere Schnüre bis teilweise 0,6mm Durchmesser genutzt.


----------



## Kaljan (25. März 2007)

*AW: Karpfenhaken binden, aber wie ??*

|kopfkrat
ich denk mal, jeder hat eine andere meinung.
Aber was nun ? geflochtene oder mono  ;+
------
in welche bereichen sollte man auf karpfen angeln, also auf was muss man achten, z.B wenn ein baum am wasser steht, kann man da sehr gut auf karpfen angeln ??! <-- solche sachen.
---

mfg kaljan#h


----------



## Pilkman (25. März 2007)

*AW: Karpfenhaken binden, aber wie ??*



Kaljan schrieb:


> |kopfkrat
> ich denk mal, jeder hat eine andere meinung.
> Aber was nun ? geflochtene oder mono  ;+...



Sowohl als auch, beides ist möglich und auch erfolgreich. 

Folge mal der Empfehlung von Chris a.k.a . Punkarpfen und forsche mit den genannten Suchbegriffen in den bereits geposteten Beiträgen des AB, da wirst Du garantiert fündig. Ergänzend vielleicht mal nach "Vorfachmaterial" oder "Vorfach" im Karpfenunterforum suchen.


----------



## Kaljan (26. März 2007)

*AW: Karpfenhaken binden, aber wie ??*

JUT!

und was is mit der stelle ??, also wo sollte man am besten auf karpfen angeln?


----------



## Ronen (26. März 2007)

*AW: Karpfenhaken binden, aber wie ??*



> Ich widerspreche ungern,



DU darfst das jederzeit |wavey: !

Meine Aussage beruhte auf die 1. Versuche eigene Montagen zu bauen. Dafür nutzte ich 30er monofile für Vorfach sowie fürs Haar. Im Gegensatz zu den mit bekannten Fertigvorfächern war das nen Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht..im negativen Sinne!

Aber ich lern ja gern dazu !


Gruss Ronen


----------



## punkarpfen (26. März 2007)

*AW: Karpfenhaken binden, aber wie ??*



Kaljan schrieb:


> JUT!
> 
> und was is mit der stelle ??, also wo sollte man am besten auf karpfen angeln?


Im Wasser! Spass beiseite, da wir nicht wissen, wie das Gewässer aussieht, können wir auch keine Tipps geben. Beschreibe doch mal das Gewässer (Größe, Tiefe, Bewuchs usw.)

Ganz grob gibt es beim Karpfenangeln zwei (oder drei#h) Arten von Rigs: Steife Rigs, weiche Rigs und Kombirigs, wo ein Teil weich un der andere steif ist. Steife Monorigs sollen theoretisch das wiederausblasen des Köders verhindern, weiche geflochtene Rigs sollen bei der Köderaufnahme eher unauffällig sein und Kombirigs sollen die Vorteile beider Rigtypen kombinieren. 
Meine Meinung: Mit allen drei Rigarten wurden schon etliche Fische gefangen. Probiere dein Monovorfach ruhig aus und fische das Vorfach mit dem du dich am sichersten fühlst. Mit der zeit wirst du erkennen, dass bestimmte Vorfacharten besser zu bestimmten Angelsituationen (Kraut, Bodenbeschaffenheit etc.) passen. Für einen Anfänger ist das aber erstmal  nicht so wichtig.


----------



## Pilkman (26. März 2007)

*AW: Karpfenhaken binden, aber wie ??*



Ronen schrieb:


> ... meine Aussage beruhte auf die 1. Versuche eigene Montagen zu bauen. Dafür nutzte ich 30er monofile für Vorfach sowie fürs Haar. Im Gegensatz zu den mit bekannten Fertigvorfächern war das nen Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht...



Hi Ronen,

damit hast Du ja auch nicht unrecht - selbst mäßig dicke Monofile wie 0,30er oder 0,35er Mono ist bereits wesentlich steifer als z.B. ein dünnes und weiches Geflecht wie Kryston Supernova - der Unterschied ist schon zu merken. #6

Aber das ist zum Beispiel beim Angeln auf größere Wurfentfernung und beim Ablegen der Montage in größeren Tiefen eher von Vorteil, da die Tanglegefahr wesentlich geringer ist.


----------



## Kaljan (26. März 2007)

*AW: Karpfenhaken binden, aber wie ??*

auf unserer vereinsseite sind die ganzen gewässer, es wäre nämlich zu viel arbeit, dass ganze auf zulisten 
www.sfv-wilhelmshaven.de


----------



## bennie (26. März 2007)

*AW: Karpfenhaken binden, aber wie ??*

schreib doch einfach die details des see/flusses rein....


----------



## Dann310 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenhaken binden, aber wie ??*

mache es am besten mit ner weichen geflochtenen,gibt von sänger gerade nen neues vorfach,speziell dafür.ich verwende auch immer den knotenlosen knoten,ist einfach und hält super,und zu den stellen,ich war bis jetzt am meißten erfolgreich nah an büschen und bäumen,halt alles was schtuz bitet,aber kommt auch immer auf das gewesser drauf an was du da für begebenheiten hast


----------



## Kaljan (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenhaken binden, aber wie ??*



Dann310 schrieb:


> mache es am besten mit ner weichen geflochtenen,gibt von sänger gerade nen neues vorfach,speziell dafür.ich verwende auch immer den knotenlosen knoten,ist einfach und hält super,und zu den stellen,ich war bis jetzt am meißten erfolgreich nah an büschen und bäumen,halt alles was schtuz bitet,aber kommt auch immer auf das gewesser drauf an was du da für begebenheiten hast



Moin Moin,
das Thema ist schon längst vom Tisch :q
Aber trotzdem Danke. 
Ich habe es jetzt gut genug drauf  .
Ab Samstag gehts dann wieder los 

mfG Kaljan #h


----------

